
Grand Theft Auto 'cheats' homes raided - stevekemp
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-45891126
======
Rotdhizon
Title came from the article, and it is rather poor. To summarize the article:
2 properties were searched in connection to a cheat called 'Infamous' that was
taken down half a year ago. The cheat was supposedly made by the 5 people in
question whos assets have been frozen.

While interesting, I don't think this will become a norm. This is an edge case
where these people were pushing this monetized cheating program hard to a lot
of people. You have to really disrupt a games online system to warrant
targeted investigation like this. As a serious gamer, I wish cheating and
cyber attacks were taken much more seriously, but companies don't have the
means to investigate and pursue every single infraction.

------
lordnacho
How normal is it to freeze someone's assets so they can just barely pay their
daily expenses? It seems like it hinders you from paying a lawyer to protect
yourself.

I can see if someone is suspected of being an organised criminal, such that
everything he has is derived from crime. Then maybe.

But generally it sounds open to abuse. If you can just get a court to freeze
the guy, then whatever your beef is you have a good chance of winning.

------
bolasanibk
Duplicate submission with more discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18239521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18239521)

------
deathhand
This will be the new normal. Society/people have evolved to a point where
abstract thought is valuable. Protection of that intangibleness will only
increase in time as the risks become greater.

~~~
falcor84
What? Abstract thought had been valuable for a very long time. People and
companies have been gaining a competitive advantage from abstract ideas pretty
much from the dawn of time.

In this particular case the issue is regarding the control of a virtual
currency, where its power (as with any other currency) depends on its
scarcity. Not much new here either, what they've been doing is very similar to
counterfeit printing of bank notes.

